# Pre-War Schwinn Ballooner w/ Tank, Rear Expander Brake, Large Flange Hub, Chrome Grd.



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 28, 2013)

Women's Pre-War Schwinn Ballooner w/ Tank, Rear Expander Brake, Large Flange Front Hub, 
Chrome Guard, Springer...Original Paint & Parts.  Badged "ACE".  Pretty minty shape.
Only Road To Church on Easter Sundays in Sunny Weather by a Petite, Single Librarian.
A friend of mine is looking to possibly sell this bike and would like a value on it!
Could you guys shoot him a value?  Thank You....
-BATM!


----------



## jkent (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm very interested in buying. What is your location? please contact me back my direct email is jkent00@hotmail.com


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 28, 2013)

About $1000+. Really nice bike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 28, 2013)

*1940*

It's a pristine 1940 model.
$1,000.+
it's a beauty top to bottom!


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2013)

Has this bike been sold yet? I have sent PM and email with no responce. Has anyone heard anything from himon this bicycle? I would like to try to make an offer but need more info.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow - she's beautiful!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 1, 2013)

See. Girls bikes DO command nice prices, as long as the condition meets it...and this one certainly does!!!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Thanks...*

Greens & Wes-
Thanks for the help, it is appreciated!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow!!!!!


----------

